# my hedgie won't eat her bugs



## scoop (Feb 16, 2012)

I swear she doesn't know what crickets are or mealworms, or waxworms. The Lady I got her from wasn't the best breeder around (discovered after the fact), and I don't think my hedgie was ever offered insects. She is 2 years old, so she isn't a baby anymore. I have tried freezing the crickets, and leaving them alive, either way she won't touch them. Mealworms she totally ignores, same with waxworms, I have tried to offer them directly to her, and in a bowl, but she wants nothing to do with them, even squished she won't eat them

How can I teach her to eat her bugs? I know she needs them as a main staple of her diet.

She also isn't a fan of fruits and veggies either. I also have tried boiled chicken, but not scrambled eggs yet. She isn't interested in anything but her kibble. I usually offer a new food for 4 nights in a row, and then giver her a break for 3 days. Is that a good timeline to follow? Or is it not enough time for her to "discover" her food?

I also have offered her things multiple times, so she gets a chance to re-try it again at a different point. I've had her for 5 months. 

I think that should be enough background info but if you need more just ask  I want to make sure she is getting what she needs to stay healthy. 

Thank you!


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Some hedgehogs actually won't eat anything other than their kibble and they do just fine in life. She doesn't NEED to have insects. 

Have you tried cutting the insects open so she can smell that they are food? You could try cutting them up and putting them in her food or mushing them and mixing them in with her kibble. Sometimes you might have to sort of push it into her mouth so she can taste it and realize it's food. When you introduce a new food (and she eats it) and only give 1 new food a week. If she gets sick you will know what caused it.


----------



## mackenziehaynes (Jul 22, 2014)

My name is Mackenzie and this is my first time owning a hedgehog. I purchased my hedgehog from a breeder when she was 7 weeks old. She does not seem to be getting used to me at all. She won't really let me hold her, she is always trying to run away and hide. She also bites me a lot, which I heard is very uncommon for hedgehogs. She also will not eat any treats, I have tried to give her meal worms, as well as other treats and she will not eat them. I have tried wearing a t-shirt and putting it in her cage and she still has not shown any progress. This is really disappointing because I've wanted a hedgehog for a very long time and the one it have doesn't like me at all


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

mackenziehaynes said:


> My name is Mackenzie and this is my first time owning a hedgehog. I purchased my hedgehog from a breeder when she was 7 weeks old. She does not seem to be getting used to me at all. She won't really let me hold her, she is always trying to run away and hide. She also bites me a lot, which I heard is very uncommon for hedgehogs. She also will not eat any treats, I have tried to give her meal worms, as well as other treats and she will not eat them. I have tried wearing a t-shirt and putting it in her cage and she still has not shown any progress. This is really disappointing because I've wanted a hedgehog for a very long time and the one it have doesn't like me at all


This is a two year old post, though you can create one of your own for advice


----------

